# When to let them sleep outside crate?



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

When is appropriate for the pup to sleep outside his crate? He's a little more than 5mo, but I've had him at home for 6 weeks. He'll usually go "home" when I ask - sometimes I need to bait him - but until this day, whines for a bit whenever I leave him there at all, even when I'm in the room. He'll whine for a bit when I leave him anywhere, really, sometimes very loudly. Never barks, but will yelp, so it makes me feel worse, that whine sounds so sad  
His crate is in a different room, and he's turning out to be really a velcro dog. I can't let the crate in my room, it's much too hot, so he has to be somewhere else at night. I still think I need to get him used to the crate and away from myself, so what are your basic terms to let them out of it at night?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know how everyone else does it, but this worked for us. We would leave her out for increasing amounts of time during the day when she was about 6-7 months old until we were comfortable with trusting her behavior. So far the only chewed up item we've ever had was a shoestring on a hiking boot, and I think one of her toys was next to it..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Will you let him sleep in your room out of the crate? You said that he's a velcro dog and IMO if you keep him out of his crate at night without you, he will probably try to get in your room and not be too happy.
I would try and get him used to the crate more before you try going without it at night. 
My pup started sleeping outside of his crate at 6 months old, but I knew that he was reliable and I kept the crate in the room so that he could still go in if he wanted to.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

He's always out of his crate during the day, whether I'm around or not, maybe that's the problem? Just don't want to keep him crated for 11 hours while I'm working. When I'm in my room, he's fine with being downstairs, as long as he knows I'm in there. He'll wander up and down at his leisure. I've only ever seen him asleep *once *in his crate, when I closed the door to his room, came back an hour later and I woke him up. 
One other thing, when he is around, and with every movement I make, he will arouse immediately. It's like he's always watching for my move. He never does this with the rest of my family. I appreciate the attention, just wish he would give it during training


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Before you ditch the crate I would work on his potential separation anxiety. He shows some signs. The fact that he doesn't do this with others points to this. Try to ignore him more by not always letting him follow you to another room and to not pay attention in any form to whining. Even saying "Quiet" is a reward because he gets your attention.
Work on his obedience to build up his self esteem. If it were my dog I would put him in class. Do you give him enough exercise? lack of exercise would drive my pup (6 months old) insane and restless.
Use the crate for times that you are home during the day as well so he won't associate it with being left alone.
Hope this helps.


----------

